# Anyone has experience with the Depersonalization clinic?



## Cray2344 (Sep 14, 2018)

So i was browsing the web to try to get help with my conidition as it hasn't improved in over 5 years and lamictal was a failure.

I browsed onto the depersonalization clinic website. I contacted them and they're rates are absurd but im willing to give it a try if there is any positive reviews of them.

The psychologist is Elaine Hunter. Anyone has any experience?


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

So, you dropped out of lamotrigine at dose of 50.mg as failure. That has never been a productive dose to say it has been tried. Elaine Hunter have been the author of this self-help book for a CBT base model for depersonalization. It is much easier and cheaper to by the book.

There are many psychological approaches that can be tried.

Her model.https://www.amazon.co.uk/Overcoming-Depersonalisation-Feelings-Unreality-behavioural/dp/1845295544/ref=sr_1_2?crid=20KCF2CFKFBPI&dchild=1&keywords=overcoming+depersonalisation+and+feelings+of+unreality&qid=1614352997&sprefix=overcoming+depe%2Caps%2C250&sr=8-2

Or this one. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Overcoming-Depersonalization-Disorder-Mindfulness-Acceptance/dp/1572247061/ref=pd_sbs_4?pd_rd_w=qIByI&pf_rd_p=2cc879b3-0437-401a-870d-ced07a584039&pf_rd_r=QYAAP0J8X1SF9KYE6YET&pd_rd_r=c69a6f20-a8c8-48ba-bc32-a99456b740f4&pd_rd_wg=ckLU9&pd_rd_i=1572247061&psc=1

Or the two books related to this site.

https://anxietynomore.co.uk/depersonalisation_and_derealisation/


----------



## Cray2344 (Sep 14, 2018)

The lamotrigine was a failure because it gave me adverse side affects in low doses even when i had built tolerance to it.

So, you dropped out of lamotrigine at dose of 50.mg as failure. That has never been a productive dose to say it has been tried. Elaine Hunter have been the author of this self-help book for a CBT base model for depersonalization. It is much easier and cheaper to by the book.

There are many psychological approaches that can be tried.

Her model.https://www.amazon.co.uk/Overcoming-Depersonalisation-Feelings-Unreality-behavioural/dp/1845295544/ref=sr_1_2?crid=20KCF2CFKFBPI&dchild=1&keywords=overcoming+depersonalisation+and+feelings+of+unreality&qid=1614352997&sprefix=overcoming+depe%2Caps%2C250&sr=8-2

Or this one. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Overcoming-Depersonalization-Disorder-Mindfulness-Acceptance/dp/1572247061/ref=pd_sbs_4?pd_rd_w=qIByI&pf_rd_p=2cc879b3-0437-401a-870d-ced07a584039&pf_rd_r=QYAAP0J8X1SF9KYE6YET&pd_rd_r=c69a6f20-a8c8-48ba-bc32-a99456b740f4&pd_rd_wg=ckLU9&pd_rd_i=1572247061&psc=1

Or the two books related to this site.

https://anxietynomore.co.uk/depersonalisation_and_derealisation/


----------



## tikobird (Feb 26, 2008)

Mayer-Gross said:


> So, you dropped out of lamotrigine at dose of 50.mg as failure. That has never been a productive dose to say it has been tried. Elaine Hunter have been the author of this self-help book for a CBT base model for depersonalization. It is much easier and cheaper to by the book.
> 
> There are many psychological approaches that can be tried.
> 
> ...


The Mindful and Acceptance Therapy helps you accept it without dwelling on symptoms.


----------



## Natty1977 (Jul 12, 2021)

Cray2344 said:


> So i was browsing the web to try to get help with my conidition as it hasn't improved in over 5 years and lamictal was a failure.
> 
> I browsed onto the depersonalization clinic website. I contacted them and they're rates are absurd but im willing to give it a try if there is any positive reviews of them.
> 
> The psychologist is Elaine Hunter. Anyone has any experience?


Hi, yes. I was seen by Elaine for 6 months.
She was very understanding and helpful


----------



## tikobird (Feb 26, 2008)

Natty1977 said:


> Hi, yes. I was seen by Elaine for 6 months.
> She was very understanding and helpful


Where is she located? I've had DP for over 5 decades. I guess it depends on where it stems from. I also have an anxiety disorder. Sometimes you have to learn to accept it and live with it. I stopped obsessing over the symptoms. I looked her up and noticed she's in the UK. I'm in the USA. She must be expensive. I couldn't afford someone like her


----------



## Natty1977 (Jul 12, 2021)

tikobird said:


> Where is she located? I've had DP for over 5 decades. I guess it depends on where it stems from. I also have an anxiety disorder. Sometimes you have to learn to accept it and live with it. I stopped obsessing over the symptoms. I looked her up and noticed she's in the UK. I'm in the USA. She must be expensive. I couldn't afford someone like her


Hiya,
She is based in London, I had to wait for 3 years to see her. The only reason that I got to see her early, was because my wife is a physician, and had some clout in the NHS.
What I’m experiencing these days, is far from great. But I have no choice to keep moving! 😂
It’s like life is a race, and you have a twisted ankle that no body knows about, because they wouldn’t believe you if you told them! 😂😂


----------



## Cray2344 (Sep 14, 2018)

Natty1977 said:


> Hiya,
> She is based in London, I had to wait for 3 years to see her. The only reason that I got to see her early, was because my wife is a physician, and had some clout in the NHS.
> What I’m experiencing these days, is far from great. But I have no choice to keep moving! 😂
> It’s like life is a race, and you have a twisted ankle that no body knows about, because they wouldn’t believe you if you told them! 😂😂



Hey its been a while sorry i didnt respond. I am back on lamictal but only 100 mg so far, got some itchy rashes too but doc says nothing to worry about.. at least i hope so.
But what was your experience like with her, has your dp improved? Are you saying you dont feel better at all, is there really no hope?  I have chronic dp and i heard some have it for 40 years or more their entire life and i really feel like its extremely unpleasant and detrimental to my life. I don't even feel happy or joy or sadness just numb. Any advice or any improvements at all and what did you do there?


----------

